# HDS Cable OBD2 Diagnostic Cable



## amandl (Mar 4, 2015)

H-ONDA HDS cable obd2 diagnostic cable support Honda HDS OEM diagnostic software. It supports most 1996 and newer vehicles with OBDII/DLC3 diagnostics.
H-ONDA HDS Cable OBD2 Diagnostic Cable

Supported Languages: English/ Chinese/ Spanish/ French/ Korean/ Portuguese/ Indonesian
Operating System: Windows XP SP3
Update: Via CD

HDS Diagnostic Cable Function:

Supports most 1996 and newer vehicles with OBDII/DLC3 diagnostics
Support Honda HDS OEM diagnostic software
Supports Diagnostics and Active tests
Easy to install and carry
Cost-effective
High performance with ARM chip inside
Status LED

HDS Diagnostic Cable Specification:

1.Construction

Diagnostic Interface:16 PIN
USB Interface: USB 2.0
Power: DC 5 V - 36 V
Consumption: 0.3 W
Dimensions: 76 mmx 43 mm x 19 mmLanguage

2.Supported Protocols

K-Line ISO 9141
KWP 2000 ISO 14230-4
CAN 2.0B ISO 11898
CAN ISO 15765-4

HDS Diagnostic Cable Software Display:

































Package List:

1pc x H-ONDA HDS CABLE
1pc x CD driver(with user manual in it)


----------



## cocobiing (Mar 3, 2015)

I got OBD2 Câble VW last week,from obd2warehouse,This is just an adapter cable for NEXIQ 125032 USB Link Diesel Truck Diagnoste Interface, it can not use alone.and i think it is great!!


________________________________________________________
live the life you love,love the life you live


----------

